# Cant seem to send messages privately



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

Hope the moderators can help.

I'm trying to send a PM, but each time it appears in my outbox and never gets sent. However, I do receive a message "Successfully sent" - not sure what I am doing wrong.

Hope you can help.

thanks

Jeff


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, PMs stay in the outbox until recipient has read them.
Hoggy.


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, was not aware of that, Hoggy.

Thanks for clarifying and apologies for the bother.

Regards

Jeff


----------

